# Show me your instruments!



## Manaberry (Oct 8, 2021)

Hey,
In the vein of "Show me your d...esk", it could be nice this time to focus on the instruments. What lovely instruments you've got in your studio?! (_Feel free to add an audio sample or even a track with the mentioned instruments_).

Here is my last acquisition. A very cheap Jaw's Harp I used last month on a documentary score. (I'm far from being good at it, but it did the job pretty well)


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 8, 2021)

FWIW, English is the only language which ties this instrument to the Jewish people. There is actually nothing remotely Jewish in the instrument or it’s history. Silly, actually.


----------



## Paul Jelfs (Oct 8, 2021)

I got this pretty bad boy for a gift , around my 40th. Sorry I dont know why the forum is turning the image on its side . This is a very unique Guitar. Does anyone know about its history ?


----------



## robcs (Oct 8, 2021)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> FWIW, English is the only language which ties this instrument to the Jewish people. There is actually nothing remotely Jewish in the instrument or it’s history. Silly, actually.


It's also called a Jaws Harp, which is far more sensible. I'm guessing that at some point people started misnaming it and it became the Jews Harp


----------



## PeterN (Oct 8, 2021)

Never had any idea thats what it looks like. Like a dagger. Thanks for showing photo.


----------



## RogiervG (Oct 8, 2021)

Manaberry said:


> Hey,
> In the vein of "Show me your d...esk", it could be nice this time to focus on the instruments. What lovely instruments you've got in your studio?! (_Feel free to add an audio sample or even a track with the mentioned instruments_).
> 
> Here is my last acquisition. A very cheap Jew's Harp I used last month on a documentary score. (I'm far from being good at it, but it did the job pretty well)



isn't it called a JAW's harp formally? (i know it as such e.g.)
But only some English speaking countries call it jew's (street/non formal language)? (phonetic error in history)
I guess the USA is one of those countries?


----------



## HeliaVox (Oct 8, 2021)

Everything I ever wanted to know about the Jaw Harp...and more!


History of the Jew's Harp


----------



## RogiervG (Oct 8, 2021)

HeliaVox said:


> Everything I ever wanted to know about the Jaw Harp...and more!
> 
> 
> History of the Jew's Harp


Now my eyes are in pain.. that yellow-ish background, making the font odd looking is painful to read.


----------



## Manaberry (Oct 8, 2021)

RogiervG said:


> isn't it called a JAW's harp formally? (i know it as such e.g.)
> But only some English speaking countries call it jew's (street/non formal language)? (phonetic error in history)
> I guess the USA is one of those countries?


Well, I have no idea what's the correct way to call it. Thomann was listing the product like that. I think at first it was the right way.



Paul Jelfs said:


> I got this pretty bad boy for a gift , around my 40th. Sorry I dont know why the forum is turning the image on its side . This is a very unique Guitar. Does anyone know about its history ?


I have not seen anything like this one! (please consider that I'm not a guitar expert at all haha)


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 9, 2021)

My Tambourine.


----------



## Tremendouz (Oct 9, 2021)

My tin/low whistles. Here's a Melodyne'd sound sample of the carbon fiber low C (I switch to the black plastic low D at 53 seconds)


----------



## puremusic (Oct 10, 2021)

Acquired this beauty two months ago. Decided to try to pick up playing the cello, and have quite enjoyed doing so except for some wrist pain due to improper technique. Definitely my favorite instrument next to piano.


----------



## rgames (Oct 10, 2021)

If you think tuning a guitar is a pain, try tuning one of these:


----------



## ennbr (Oct 10, 2021)

rgames said:


> If you think tuning a guitar is a pain, try tuning one of these:


what is that? looks interesting


----------



## puremusic (Oct 10, 2021)

Looks like some sort of hammered dulcimer as far as I can tell? Those things sound beautiful when you can get a live performance.


----------



## timprebble (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## puremusic (Oct 10, 2021)

Only pictures no sound Tim?


----------



## PaulieDC (Oct 10, 2021)

Paul Jelfs said:


> I got this pretty bad boy for a gift , around my 40th. Sorry I dont know why the forum is turning the image on its side . This is a very unique Guitar. Does anyone know about its history ?


In all my years as a guitar player, I never heard of Burns, very interesting! Wikipedia to the rescue!


----------



## timprebble (Oct 10, 2021)

puremusic said:


> Only pictures no sound Tim?


LOTS of sounds & video (although not with the steel bass pans yet as I'm still learning to play them)

Waterphones: vid at youtube
Tank resonator: vid at youtube
Daxophone: vid at youtube


----------



## Rossy (Oct 10, 2021)

My basses


----------



## Rossy (Oct 10, 2021)

And my acoustics


----------



## Evans (Oct 11, 2021)

rgames said:


> If you think tuning a guitar is a pain, try tuning one of these:


Yeahhh, I just bought my first and expect a hoot of a time.


----------



## Henu (Oct 11, 2021)

I have a habit to collect different instruments and learn them, ranging from weird percussions to upright bass. And even have Uillean pipes I bought from Scotland ten years ago but that one I haven't even dared to try to learn. :D So yesterday I bought myself a shakuhachi. "Nothing extraordinary", I thought. Just a cool new instrument I happen to like, and I should be able to learn the basics somehow quite fast. Hurray, a real shaku and no more samples!!!

Yeah right. After a couple of hours of frustration culminating into "I want to snap this shit into pieces" I realized that it's not a musical instrument per se, but more like a lifelong journey. Let's see how far it takes me during the coming years!


----------



## Robo Rivard (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## Collywobbles (Oct 11, 2021)

Henu said:


> I have a habit to collect different instruments and learn them, ranging from weird percussions to upright bass. And even have Uillean pipes I bought from Scotland ten years ago but that one I haven't even dared to try to learn. :D So yesterday I bought myself a shakuhachi. "Nothing extraordinary", I thought. Just a cool new instrument I happen to like, and I should be able to learn the basics somehow quite fast. Hurray, a real shaku and no more samples!!!
> 
> Yeah right. After a couple of hours of frustration culminating into "I want to snap this shit into pieces" I realized that it's not a musical instrument per se, but more like a lifelong journey. Let's see how far it takes me during the coming years!


They say learning the shakuhachi is a lifelong journey, so the earlier you start, the longer it'll take!


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 11, 2021)

Talking about Shakuhachi, I purchased my Shakushachi in 2013 when I was visiting Japan. 

I found it in an antique shop in Tokyo, I wasn't looking for it. but fell in love with it at first sight,  

It cost me around $700. at the time. I still practice playing it, and I get better at it the more I practice, and learn. You just have to be persistent, and patient, and as long as you are inspired, you will get better, and enjoy playing it more frequently. I also have, and play other types of flutes. 

Here is a pick of my Shakuhachi ,


----------



## from_theashes (Oct 12, 2021)

This is my baby^^


----------



## Rachel (Oct 12, 2021)

I am an oboist, but I prefer to use 8Dio Claire oboe than mine


----------



## Henu (Oct 12, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> You just have to be persistent, and patient


This is exactly why I want to learn it. The benefits of learning patience, better breathing control, concentration close to meditation and being one with the instrument makes it closer to a spiritual tool than just a simple musical instrument. No wonder it was originally used as a meditative tool by monks!


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Oct 12, 2021)

From a rehearsal, my collection of curated metals 😄






Not shown: concert flute.


----------



## Rossy (Oct 12, 2021)

from_theashes said:


> This is my baby^^


Now that is beautiful


----------



## Dear Villain (Oct 14, 2021)

My Hohner Gola accordion and one of my wife's many clarinets (green screened, so you can see some light bleed)


----------



## Dear Villain (Oct 14, 2021)

Rachel said:


> I am an oboist, but I prefer to use 8Dio Claire oboe than mine


Hey Rachel,

My wife has the same thing with her clarinet...nowadays we use samples more often than the real thing. I actually recently wrote an oboe and piano piece using VSL's oboe you may be interested in referencing (if looking to add another virtual oboe to your arsenal!)


----------



## holywilly (Oct 14, 2021)

My beloved djembe, too loud to record.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 14, 2021)

holywilly said:


> My beloved djembe, too loud to record.


Hi @holywilly ,

That's a Beauty  Thanks for sharing.

I have a Djembe as well, made in Mali. Great Drum to have, and looks so cool when not being played. I will post a pic of mine on this thread, I will wait for daylight to take a nice pic. 

I have been thinking of buying a Bongo Drum, never had one, but love the way they sound, and they are very versatile as well. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## holywilly (Oct 14, 2021)

And the guitar corner.


----------



## holywilly (Oct 14, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Hi @holywilly ,
> 
> That's a Beauty  Thanks for sharing.
> 
> ...


The Djembe in our studio is also made in Mali, awesome instrument!
My next purchase will be THIS.


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Oct 15, 2021)

Manaberry said:


> Hey,
> In the vein of "Show me your d...esk", it could be nice this time to focus on the instruments. What lovely instruments you've got in your studio?! (_Feel free to add an audio sample or even a track with the mentioned instruments_).
> 
> Here is my last acquisition. A very cheap Jew's Harp I used last month on a documentary score. (I'm far from being good at it, but it did the job pretty well)



To me that looks like some sort of Amish thermometer. I'd wash my hands after using that thing. You don't know where that's been. 

Bet it makes some good sounds, though, although not sure if they'd be from the instrument or its end user.


----------



## Manaberry (Oct 15, 2021)

holywilly said:


> And the guitar corner.


Oh wow! That's beautiful :D


----------



## from_theashes (Oct 15, 2021)

holywilly said:


> And the guitar corner.


Lovely Amp!
I kinda miss my tube amps… and not xD


----------



## Rachel (Oct 15, 2021)

Dear Villain said:


> Hey Rachel,
> 
> My wife has the same thing with her clarinet...nowadays we use samples more often than the real thing. I actually recently wrote an oboe and piano piece using VSL's oboe you may be interested in referencing (if looking to add another virtual oboe to your arsenal!)



oh this is truly beautiful, your composition is amazing. The oboe sounds perfect, I wouldn't have played as good hehe, so you are right sometimes it is better to use vst, not always, but sometimes yes . Thanks for sharing. Here is one of my compos with 8Dio Claire oboe if you want to listen:


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 15, 2021)

Here is my Djembe :






and here is my Djembe with Frame Drum :


----------



## el-bo (Oct 15, 2021)

holywilly said:


> And the guitar corner.


Oh my God! What a fabulous room! Are all these your guitars?


----------



## Henning (Oct 15, 2021)

Studio back wall. About 30 different woodwinds are lurking in the drawers.


----------



## Dear Villain (Oct 15, 2021)

Rachel said:


> oh this is truly beautiful, your composition is amazing. The oboe sounds perfect, I wouldn't have played as good hehe, so you are right sometimes it is better to use vst, not always, but sometimes yes . Thanks for sharing. Here is one of my compos with 8Dio Claire oboe if you want to listen:



Congratulations on the beautiful piece, and the whole album! The oboe's lyricism shines through and the 8Dio is perfectly suited to the music.

As for using virtual instruments, I actually write everything with the goal of live performance, but love the fact that even if I never get one, I can be reasonably satisified with the virtual performance. 

Much continued success, Rachel!
Dave


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## timprebble (Oct 16, 2021)

lol - did this "relieve the pressure" you feel as a composer?
Or more for personal use?


----------



## alcorey (Oct 16, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


>


Oh BTW, I won't be able to make that dental appointment I had scheduled for next week after all


----------



## Evans (Oct 22, 2021)

What's in the box? Err, case?






I haven't played one of these in almost a decade!

EDIT: It's probably obvious to some people what it is, but a possible hint is that my dog HATES it.


----------



## HeliaVox (Oct 22, 2021)

Evans said:


> What's in the box? Err, case?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clarinet? Oboe?


----------



## Evans (Oct 22, 2021)

HeliaVox said:


> Clarinet? Oboe?


Far more "keys," structured differently at that. And easily very loud.


----------



## HeliaVox (Oct 22, 2021)

Evans said:


> Far more "keys," structured differently at that. And easily very loud.


Accordion?


----------



## HeliaVox (Oct 22, 2021)

I’m mainly an in the box composer. But I used to be a professional wind player in another life. Here’s my current, non electronic setup.


----------



## Evans (Oct 22, 2021)

HELL YEAH it's an accordion. And wow, are my fingers in different shape than they used to be. Sorry, though, dull photo... it's getting dark in my office.


----------



## HeliaVox (Oct 22, 2021)

That’s a pretty instrument. Strange but true, I’ve always wanted to learn accordion. Polka was big in my community growing up.


----------



## Colin66 (Oct 22, 2021)

Evans said:


> a possible hint is that my dog HATES it.


Is it a cat?


----------



## Evans (Oct 22, 2021)

Colin66 said:


> Is it a cat?


Nah, he loves the cats more than I do.


----------



## Foxcall (Oct 22, 2021)

My current daily driver acoustic-electric violin for recording and amplified live performances.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Oct 22, 2021)

from_theashes said:


> This is my baby^^


Archtop?


----------



## DrSgtShock (Oct 22, 2021)

My drums from a recording session a year or so ago. The setup hasn't changed much since then.


----------



## Loïc D (Oct 23, 2021)

Rossy said:


> And my acoustics


That’s convenient.

When you’re pissed of playing, you can just throw them in the fireplace.


----------



## stixman (Oct 23, 2021)

Some of my hand drums…the light colored Djembe my first is about to be re-skinned next week and is from a Gambian Mango tree 🪘


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 23, 2021)

I'm planning to purchase a Bongo, it is one perc. instrument that I never had, yet I love the way it sounds, and it is such a versatile percussion instrument, so I'm going to be shopping for a nice looking, and sounding Bongo, maybe next week. I will post a pic once I purchase it.


----------



## bosone (Oct 24, 2021)

Here we are!



I have plenty of instruments collected all around the world, during several trips, and during the years I have used them in my recordings.
Here's the full story behind my project "Around the world in 80 instruments":

I collect music instruments since 2001, when I went to India for the first time during my PhD. The very first traditional instrument I purchased was a sitar: it has a wonderful sound and immediately reminds of distant cultures and places. Just a few notes are sufficient to depict a distant country...

During the following years I had the occasion to visit many countries, both for work and for leisure. Each time, when I got in touch with a different culture with its own musical traditions, I have tried to find some very typical musical instrument. So, during my travels and over the years, I collected a lot of instruments: several of them have are very ethnic and have their own story about how I found them and how I purchased them. You can read some fun notes following the songs and the links you will find in these pages.

My general idea was to collect somewhat cheap and "odd" instruments, that I can maybe use in my productions to give a distinct sound and a particular colour. I also built a couple of instruments following some idea I have in mind. But I also have a lot of other "standard" instruments purchased in Italy at flea markets and in shops. Some others are part of my life and of my "musical history". I began to these instruments in my songs and one day, in 2013, it came to my mind the idea to make some videos of myself playing my instruments, and to specifically compose songs to blend them together. I decided to put together sounds from cultures very distant from each other, both culturally and geographically. I decided not to follow any music-philological direction.

I just played what it came to my mind in that particular moment, expressing my feelings and my musical ideas. I made very different songs, not confined to a specific genre. Counting all my instruments, I realized that I have more than 80. I admit that in a single case, I asked a friend to lend me a specific instrument that I missed but that was absolutely needed to complete a song.

Eighty musical instruments from the whole world. And 13 songs that usually reflects memories of travels, ideas of distant lands, foreign cultures and traditional sounds, and depicts original atmospheres and soundscapes. I finally decided to board on a musical journey around the world. Following the steps of Willy Fog in the novel of Jules Verne, I named my project "Around the World in Eighty Instruments": follow me and enjoy this musical trip!


... and in 2022 my instruments helped me in bringing my music to Mars. Yes, the planet Mars.



My audio, with other ten tracks, will be sent on an SD card to Mars, in the framework of the ExoMars mission. Then, one of the tracks will be transmitted back to Earth as part of a test transmission. The chosen one will be decided by online vote.

Help me to get back to Earth and vote for my submission here:

https://mars.vesmir.cz/detail/XdrULUfz
More information about the project here:









Call from Mars winners shortlisted


Eleven finalists have been chosen to have their recordings sent to the Red Planet on the ExoMars 2020 mission.The joint ESA-Roscosmos mission will investigate, among other things, signs of lightning on Mars using a scientific instrument mounted on the Kazachok surface platform.



www.esa.int


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 28, 2021)

My G Bass Bansuri Flute


----------



## Evans (Oct 28, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> My G Bass Bansuri Flute


Nice. Low G crowd united. Here's my dizi. Can anyone spot what's wrong here?


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 28, 2021)

Evans said:


> Nice. Low G crowd united. Here's my dizi. Can anyone spot what's wrong here?


Very good looking Dizi.  

What's wrong here ? hmmm... Well, I see an additional 7th hole , I'm not sure if that's something wrong or you modified it ? I think they are usually standard 6 holes.


----------



## Evans (Oct 28, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Very good looking Dizi.
> 
> What's wrong here ? hmmm... Well, I see an additional 7th hole , I'm not sure if that's something wrong or you modified it ? I think they are usually standard 6 holes.


You're on the right track. It has something to do with one of the holes.


----------



## Evans (Oct 28, 2021)

Answer: the hole that's between the green placemats is meant to have a membrane adhered over it (or a piece of tape will do for simple practice). I've misplaced mine while doing some renovations.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 28, 2021)

Evans said:


> Answer: the hole that's between the green placemats is meant to have a membrane adhered over it (or a piece of tape will do for simple practice). I've misplaced mine while doing some renovations.


Yes, I noticed that, but didn't think it was something wrong, since you just have to adhere the bamboo paper membrane over it. On the other hand, do you have it custom made to have the extra lowest hole ? or that's an option when you bought it ? 

Thanks.


----------



## marcus3 (Oct 29, 2021)

Here is my Medieval plucked psaltery. I use it for composing and just playing. 
This was actually custom made. Has 15 strings (all white keys on a keyboard)
so it's tuned to modal scales, and made out of oak wood I think.


----------



## FlyingAndi (Oct 31, 2021)

The upright in my living room set up for recording





Accordion and Otomatone




Most of my guitars


----------



## Evans (Nov 1, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> On the other hand, do you have it custom made to have the extra lowest hole ? or that's an option when you bought it ?
> 
> Thanks.


As far as I'm aware, it's standard for the concert grade flutes in order to hit that low g. I did not have to have it customized.


----------



## Hannes_F (Nov 1, 2021)

These are my instruments:





And this is, as an example, a track composed by Levan Basharuli for which I recorded all the strings:


----------



## Hannes_F (Nov 1, 2021)

Somehow the link to the audio does not show up in the post above, so perhaps I try to upload it here:


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 1, 2021)

@Hannes_F ,

OH Wow ! 

That's an impressive collection of String Instruments. 🧡 😎 👍

Do you have a label on each violin to identify it ? I was just curious how you identify each one. 

Also wonderful track you posted. Thanks

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 1, 2021)

Evans said:


> As far as I'm aware, it's standard for the concert grade flutes in order to hit that low g. I did not have to have it customized.


I didn't know that. 

If I may ask, where did you buy it from ? is it from an on-Line store ? 

Thanks.


----------



## Evans (Nov 1, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> I didn't know that.
> 
> If I may ask, where did you buy it from ? is it from an on-Line store ?
> 
> Thanks.


Yep, Eason Music Store online.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 1, 2021)

Evans said:


> Yep, Eason Music Store online.


THANKS


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 1, 2021)

@Hannes_F holy... 😯


----------



## Hannes_F (Nov 2, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> @Hannes_F ,
> 
> OH Wow !
> 
> ...


Thanks for listening, Muziksculp. Regarding the question, the instruments have individual labels inside that either indicate the maker and the building year, or the model/year after which they are supposed to be a copy. But like a zookeeper I know them without looking on the label, by the way how they look, react to playing and sound of course. Individually they are quite different, which contributes to the quality of the section sound.

I play nearly every day on several of them, in order not only to preserve the chops but also to keep in touch with the instruments and maintain them.

I admit it is somewhat crazy but hey ... 

Cheers, Hannes


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 2, 2021)

Hannes_F said:


> Thanks for listening, Muziksculp. Regarding the question, the instruments have individual labels inside that either indicate the maker and the building year, or the model/year after which they are supposed to be a copy. But like a zookeeper I know them without looking on the label, by the way how they look, react to playing and sound of course. Individually they are quite different, which contributes to the quality of the section sound.
> 
> I play nearly every day on several of them, in order not only to preserve the chops but also to keep in touch with the instruments and maintain them.
> 
> ...


Hi @Hannes_F ,

Thanks for the feedback. Yes, I know about the inside label of a violin, which is put there by the maker. but was wondering if you had another way to identify them without having to peak inside the violin to find out. But you answered my question, you know them very well. 

OH.. do you happen to have a Baroque Violin, and bow as well, or are they all modern violins ? and any Electric Violins ? 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Pier-V (Nov 2, 2021)

I bring my instrument always with me. Even though I'm not nearly as good as the guy below and I've stopped practicising, I can make a decent ocarina sound using my hands. The good news is: you, yes you the reader, own this instrument too - and it's free! (sorry too broke to post fancy stuff)



(Lupin cover starts at 1:52)


----------



## Hannes_F (Nov 3, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> OH.. do you happen to have a Baroque Violin, and bow as well, or are they all modern violins ? and any Electric Violins ?
> 
> Cheers,
> Muziksculp


Hi Muziksculp,
as I have never felt any particular attraction for baroque instruments, so no, I don't have those (yet) except one baroque bow that I bought recently. Also, no electric violins here.

This is how I play baroque music on a modern instrument - not overly dramatic or vibrated, but also not puristic:


----------



## olsontex (Nov 3, 2021)

Some future guitars from L to R: The Tree+Tunnel 13 Redwood, Bois de Rose+Ancient Sitka, and Sinker Brazilian Rosewood+Ancient Sitka.







Some vintage guitars (1935 and older). The reason I took this picture is to illustrate the wide diversity of acoustic guitars... even in a period that far precedes the mass consumerism of today:


----------



## MaxOctane (Nov 3, 2021)

Adams C2 cornet. Custom order with copper plating.






Adams F2 flugelhorn:






Fender Adam Clayton jazz bass and Mod Shop Bordeaux red P bass:








1918 Steinway Model M:


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 3, 2021)

Beautiful horns and piano @MaxOctane !


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 5, 2021)

couple of archtops and a Sterling Ray34 not shown.


----------



## MaxOctane (Nov 5, 2021)

@Zoot_Rollo What're the thinline bass and the strat?


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 5, 2021)

MaxOctane said:


> @Zoot_Rollo What're the thinline bass and the strat?


The Thinline Jazz started out as a 2013 Fender FSR Mexican Jazz bass.

Plek'd the neck, Fralin hum-cancelling pickups, Hipshot A bridge, East J-Retro preamp (Audere shown)

I replaced the original ash body with a custom mahogany semi-hollow (thinline) - CNC cut by a local-ish builder.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 5, 2021)

the Strat started out as a 2014 Squier '60s Classic Vibe Stratocaster.

Replaced the tuners, wiring, pickups, guard, trem/bridge/saddles, and FINALLY the neck.

only the body is truly Squier.

Seymour Duncan SSL-5 bridge pickup
Seymour Duncan SSL-1 RWRP middle pickup
Seymour Duncan SSL-1 neck pickup
Mini Toggle (7-way switch)

450G Series 250K Split Shaft Pots by CTS
.022 Orange Drop Capacitor
Original CRL 5-way switch

Mint Guard

Callaham bridge/trem

Fender steel saddles

Fender roasted maple neck with 12" pau ferro fingerboard.

No string trees.

Fender staggered locking tuners.

7 years of mods - finally got her settled in.

I sold my Suhr S, kept this one.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## olsontex (Nov 6, 2021)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> the Strat started out as a 2014 Squier '60s Classic Vibe Stratocaster.
> 
> Replaced the tuners, wiring, pickups, guard, trem/bridge/saddles, and FINALLY the neck.
> 
> ...


I'm curious about the results from a play-ability and tonal standpoint. Do you feel like you got good results in these areas? Any lessons learned or things you might change if doing it all over again?

I'm asking because I'm considering pulling a Frankenstein on one of my Fenders. My Strat is pretty good but my Tele is a bit marginal. I'm not enamored with the frets (or the neck as a whole) as it's not that comfortable for me, but I'm not ready yet to take the plunge on replacing it. However, I am smitten with the idea of replacing the pickups with Ron Ellis 50B. My only concern is questioning if I'd be putting the proverbial Rolls Royce emblem on a Volkswagon Bug.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 6, 2021)

olsontex said:


> I'm curious about the results from a play-ability and tonal standpoint. Do you feel like you got good results in these areas? Any lessons learned or things you might change if doing it all over again?
> 
> I'm asking because I'm considering pulling a Frankenstein on one of my Fenders. My Strat is pretty good but my Tele is a bit marginal. I'm not enamored with the frets (or the neck as a whole) as it's not that comfortable for me, but I'm not ready yet to take the plunge on replacing it. However, I am smitten with the idea of replacing the pickups with Ron Ellis 50B. My only concern is questioning if I'd be putting the proverbial Rolls Royce emblem on a Volkswagon Bug.


This was definitely a learning project.

I am comparing this Squier overhaul with my previously owned Fender American Professional Telecaster and Suhr S model.

While the Fender and Suhr were excellent instruments, I found them uninspiring.

I OWN every modification with the Squier - each was made for a deliberate reason.

Structurally, the Callaham bridge/trem block, Fender streel saddles, and roasted 12" neck are key with play-ability.

Tonally, I went through a few pickup configurations: the original CV Toneriders, an HSS loaded guard, and this one.

The Suhr had a hum-cancelling feature which was OK - just OK, for me.

The American Pro had tall narrow frets, which I didn't mind - better intonation (?).

I really liked the mods I made before I swapped the neck - but when I installed the neck, it was a different world - i immediately sold the American Pro and the Suhr (made a few pennies on those - used market is great for sellers).

The ONLY thing I would take from the Suhr is the stainless steel frets.

The 12" fingerboard radius is PERFECT for me.

I can't overemphasize the time I took with each modification. I lived with each mod before discovering another area I thought could use improvement.

I think I've pretty much exhausted my options.

Desert island 4?

I would be happy with this Strat, my fretless Jazz (also a modified Squier), fretted Jazz, and my 5 string Ibanez EHB-1505.

Biggest takeaway? *Neck stability.*

My Sterling Ray34 has a roasted maple neck.
Strat has a roasted maple neck.
Ibanez EHB-1505: 9 piece Pangapanga/Walnut neck w/Graphite reinforcement rods


----------



## Per Boysen (Nov 6, 2021)

I like the Chapman Stick very much  Especially this short-scaled model.


----------



## FlyingAndi (Nov 6, 2021)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> Biggest takeaway? *Neck stability.*


I also have one partscaster. I never had problems with neck stability, but finding a neck with the right width for my strat body was rather difficult.

I'm curious, what does your 7-way toggle do?


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 6, 2021)

FlyingAndi said:


> I also have one partscaster. I never had problems with neck stability, but finding a neck with the right width for my strat body was rather difficult.
> 
> I'm curious, what does your 7-way toggle do?


ok, neck STIFFNESS - it's a preference.

7-Way Switch Positions​
Bridge
Bridge/Middle
Middle
Middle/Neck
Neck
Bridge/Neck
Bridge/Middle/Neck


----------



## Manaberry (May 11, 2022)

Hi there! It's been a while, and I've got those new toys to show you.

Deering Vega Little Wonder /r (acquired today)
Deering Goodtime 6-string (here for a few months already)

I'm so happy


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 13, 2022)

Hi,

I have been craving to add these two percussion instruments to my studio for quite some time, well.. I finally got to do it.

I got a MEINL brand Bongos, and Conga. They both sound wonderful, very organic, warm, punchy. Also love the dark wood finish of both instruments. I also got a Stand for the Bongos, but haven't had a chance to assemble and hook it up.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## JimDiGritz (Jun 14, 2022)

One of my prettier guitars:


----------



## PerryD (Jun 14, 2022)

So...I had a perfectly fine 1980's Holton cornet. I picked up a 1909 (!) beautiful Holton cornet but it had a serious 2nd valve issue. I asked my brass tech to do a bell swap, so I could save that beautiful 1909 engraving. It turned out well and plays great!


----------



## MaxOctane (Jun 14, 2022)

PerryD said:


> So...I had a perfectly fine 1980's Holton cornet. I picked up a 1909 (!) beautiful Holton cornet but it had a serious 2nd valve issue. I asked my brass tech to do a bell swap, so I could save that beautiful 1909 engraving. It turned out well and plays great!


Beautiful! Where did you find this?


----------



## PerryD (Jun 14, 2022)

MaxOctane said:


> Beautiful! Where did you find this?


The mint 80's Holton (shepherd's crook cornet) was very cheap from Sam Ash used. The 1909 Holton was from eBay (also very cheap). It was tarnished black but no dings or plating loss! Someone trashed the 2nd valve though. :/ I like the result with the bell swap.


----------



## MaxOctane (Jun 19, 2022)

PerryD said:


> The mint 80's Holton (shepherd's crook cornet) was very cheap from Sam Ash used. The 1909 Holton was from eBay (also very cheap). It was tarnished black but no dings or plating loss! Someone trashed the 2nd valve though. :/ I like the result with the bell swap.


Awesome.

Have you seen this seller on reverb? https://reverb.com/shop/sals-gear-depot-18


----------



## PerryD (Jun 19, 2022)

MaxOctane said:


> Awesome.
> 
> Have you seen this seller on reverb? https://reverb.com/shop/sals-gear-depot-18


The 1909 Holton actually looked great after I cleaned it. I would have considered getting the valves redone but it wasn't just a replating issue on the 2nd valve. It was playable though.


----------



## tmhuud (Jun 19, 2022)

I would , but haven’t found the proper wide angle lens. But THIS guy did!!!


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Jun 19, 2022)

Here are the ones I have at home:

A 6-string kantele made by my dad






Bach Stradivarius Model 37 Bb Trumpet






Harley Benton EX-76






Stylophone, harmonica, two soprano recorders, alto recorder, two tin whistles and a nose flute






I also have some synths, Roland JD800, Kurzweil K2000VP, MAM MB33 MkII and a Roland R-8M drum machine


----------



## PerryD (Jun 19, 2022)

PerryD said:


> So...I had a perfectly fine 1980's Holton cornet. I picked up a 1909 (!) beautiful Holton cornet but it had a serious 2nd valve issue. I asked my brass tech to do a bell swap, so I could save that beautiful 1909 engraving. It turned out well and plays great!


My other two horns. Kanstul copper bell flugelhorn and the new Getzen Deluxe copper bell trumpet. The contrast on the Getzen of nickel, bronze & copper doesn't show well in this pic. A beautiful looking & _playing_ trumpet.


----------



## dflood (Jun 19, 2022)

My latest addition was custom built for me by me


----------



## alcorey (Jun 19, 2022)

dflood said:


> My latest addition was custom built for me by me



Quite an accomplishment - and it's gorgeous!


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 22, 2022)

Some more Perc. 

A Snare Drum with Stand, a Crash Cymbal, and a Ride Cymbal with Stand. 

Snare Drum on Stand 





Crash Cymbal on Stand, and Ride Cymbal visible behind it.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Aug 10, 2022)

Picked out some instruments to use for some horror cues I’m writing for fun. Just waiting for darkness now…


----------



## timprebble (Aug 12, 2022)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> Picked out some instruments to use for some horror cues I’m writing for fun. Just waiting for darkness now…


yum! 
EMS Synthi!!


----------



## Samuel (Aug 13, 2022)

*🇧🇷*


----------



## MaxOctane (Aug 13, 2022)

Samuel said:


> *🇧🇷*


That’s one of the finest violihorns I’ve seen!


----------



## Melniks (Aug 14, 2022)

Some home stuff.


----------



## jooba (Aug 14, 2022)

Bluthner piano


----------



## holywilly (Aug 22, 2022)

New bass to the family (bought it secondhand), finally I can go lower than E.


----------



## diswest (Aug 22, 2022)

The green guitar is unique and made by my specs and design


----------



## Manaberry (Dec 15, 2022)

Got a new toy. This may not be a traditional instrument as it is a synth but well, still a nice piece of gear, huh?






What did you guys get lately?


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Dec 15, 2022)

I got a new one, Kokle (Latvian kantele)


----------

